# Another What If Question



## speedre9 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I need a specialized jumper cable, I may not though. So, what if, I got a male and a female db25 solder cup connector and, ran wires from each pin to pin at the proper length, there-bye making the needed jumper cable, what if any , are the issues with that idea. There just aren't any  commercially available  that fit the application I am looking for. Comments and ideas welcome.:nuts:


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 15, 2015)

You should be able to make a cable like that.  What are you working with here? What is the end use?


----------



## arvidj (Jan 15, 2015)

My immediate thought is "are you trying to make a straight thru or a cross over or a ... jumper?". I do not think any of the variations would be an issue but sorting out all of the signal lines to make sure that what comes in on pin A on connector X goes out the *correct* pin B on connector Y could be a challenge.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 15, 2015)

Is this for Serial communicaions (RS-232 or such) or is this just a convenient way to move 25 wires from one location to another.

If this is for a serial communications protocol then you need to be very aware of TX/RX crossover and often other flow control signal lines need to "cross" over such a RTS/CTS.   If this is just to move 25 wires then go for it.   I am surprised that you can't find a straight through DB25 to DB25 jumper cable. I would have expected every possible variation for this cable type is made commercially as it is (was) the mainstay for personal computer communications for many years.


----------



## speedre9 (Jan 16, 2015)

O.K. This is what I needed it for, I guess I should have been more descriptive. This may get overlong. First, I inadvertently destroyed the serial cable that came with my E Bay Chinese 4 axis controller card. So, I had already built a customized case to fit all the components, neat and sweet, and I didn't want to re do it again. Anyhow, the jumper as I call it, will connect the printer cable from the back panel to the controller card. I wanted a db25 male, female, ribbon wire cable 18 inches long but, could not seen to find one online, I am the worst web searcher ever !. 
       So, what I did was go to Radio Shack, bought some crimp connectors, wired up a cable of black and white paired wires from the male to the female number to number with on extra black wire for #25. So, whatever signal travels through #1 pin should flow right through as usual, right?. My thinking is that what flow thru at pin #1 will follow the wire right thru to the computer as if it was connected directly. So, that's what I did to solve the issue, but, I have not tried it under power. I am not quite done building my system yet.:bitingnails:


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 16, 2015)

Is there a reason it needs to be a ribbon cable? You can get DB25 male to DB25 female cables all day long from any number of sources. Just type in DB25 cable into ebay search and you'll get a plethora of them. You would want the parallel/printer cable and NOT the serial cable as the ones made for serial connection have the pins, but only a few of them are connected. They come in lengths from 2 - 25 foot.

Mark


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 16, 2015)

It sounds like you may have the problem solved.  I am still a bit confused as to what you are trying to do.  There are 25 pin D-sub to ribbon cables available, but without knowing what the connector on the the card looks like I really can't help much.

Some pictures would be helpful I think.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 16, 2015)

Like this?  It's not ribbon cable but rather round shielded which might be a better thing anyway unless you really need a very flat cable.  

http://www.showmecables.com/product/DB25-Male-Female-Extension-Cable-3-FT.aspx

That one is 3ft long but they also have 1, 6, 10, 15, 25, 50 and 100 ft


----------



## stupoty (Jan 16, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> Like this?  It's not ribbon cable but rather round shielded which might be a better thing anyway unless you really need a very flat cable.
> 
> http://www.showmecables.com/product/DB25-Male-Female-Extension-Cable-3-FT.aspx
> 
> That one is 3ft long but they also have 1, 6, 10, 15, 25, 50 and 100 ft



The shielded   multicore is probably the way to go vs ribbon cable for a cncbrake out  cable but you may get away fine with a short ribbon cable.

Stuart


----------

